# Mr. Grumpy



## Ali_Cat (Nov 22, 2009)

Hello everyone =],

So its almost been a year now that I`ve had my first hedgie, Akeno. I got him for christmas last year so his first birthday will be comming up ^-^. Anyhow, I bought him from a pet store (I know,not always the wisest decision) And they said he was around 7 months old. And obvioulsy had never been handeled. I remember the first two hold months I had him, he would never come out of his ball. I would sit with him for about two hours and just talk to him softly and he still wouldent come out. But slowly,after thoes two months, he started to peak out. Then more and more. I had read that it can take a very long time to establish a good relationship with some hedgies,so I was prepared and being as patient as possible. Now, he has his good days and bad days. Normally when I take him out, he`ll ball up and huff for about 30 seconds then realize its me and come out. But lately,hes been extreemly grumpy. He`ll stay balled up for several minutes huffing. When I put him in his play pin, **** run straight into his house and huff for a few minutes. He only likes me and my mother,and if he hears the voice of someone diffrent,he wont come out of his ball, but even my mother has noticed a change in his attitude. I`m currently away from home for a week,and unfortunately I had to leave him and my other animals home under the care of my sister,who i trust to care for him properly,and whom he somewhat likes. Is there any advice someone could give me for when I get home to help me pull him out of this grumpy mood?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

If the attitude change was sudden, I would think maybe something is bothering him. Could there be a toenail poking him, have you changed soaps, anything? Sometimes sudden behavior changes can be health related. I would recommend looking him over the best you can when you get back. If you can't find any reason for him to be acting strangely, a vet visit might be a good idea.


----------



## Ali_Cat (Nov 22, 2009)

Well I`ll deffinately look him over when I get home. I asked my sister to see if hed let her,but no such luck. I haven`t changed shampoos or anything. Also, Akeno burys himself under the flece lining of his cage. And about every day or every other day I have to sit with him and a pair of twesers and pick out the little fuzzies that have managed to get cought between his quills. Hes become use to this and will sit patiently for a good 10 mins then become restless. Is there anything i can do to prevent this?


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Quigley gets those fleece things too. I've wondered if it's the type of fleece. I think all of mine is polar fleece which might be fluffier. You're lucky you can get them out usually I can get one or two with tweezers but he really hates it so I leave them for the most part. They don't seem to bother him but I worry that it might irritate his skin if they are blocking pores or drying out the natural moisture. Sometimes they come out in the bath.


----------

